# What to wear for quinceanera- please help!!!



## la_chinita (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi all!!! I'm going to this quinceanera tonight and I am undecided with what I'm going to wear...I desperately need advice!!! I've been to these things before but I never know what to wear...I was always sort of dressed down. This time I was planning on wearing this black halter dress that's knee-length. Do you think this is okay? Too dressy? Or just right? My boyfriend's sister is a dama, and his parents are the padrinos de honor (main godparents). He says just dress like you would for a wedding, but his sister-in-law just told me that she's "wearing pants because she didn't want to look overdressed". Now I'm confused!

Please help!!! I need advice!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 20, 2007)

_I think the black halter dress sounds very appropriate, but it also depends on how your considering accessorizing the dress, as long as you keep the accessories simple you'll be fine, and your boyfriend suggested that you should dress-up, a litte so I would trust his opinion.



_


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2007)

I think what you have picked out is fine. I have been to a lot of quinceaneras and I would normally wear what I would for a wedding.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 20, 2007)

I would go for the halter dress. It's always best to go overdressed than underdressed! Have fun.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would go for the halter dress. It's always best to go overdressed than underdressed! Have fun. I agree! The dress is middle ground, you can dress it up or down. But def. better to be overdressed, it is a special occasion!


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. What you picked out is good. The worst insult is to show up to a fancy event looking like you didn't care to coordinate your outfit. A few people showed up to my wedding in jeans!



I was very displeased with that, and chances are if you come underdressed, the quincenera girl will feel equally displeased.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

I've never been to one and i'm not exactly sure what they all wear but what you mentioned sounds good.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi all!!! Thanks for the advice, ladies! I did go with the halter dress, and it was indeed appropriate as lots of girls wore dresses. Danced lots of merengue tonight!!! I'm off to take of these shoes! Ahhh my feet will never forgive me...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

That's good to hear!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think what you have picked out is fine. I have been to a lot of quinceaneras and I would normally wear what I would for a wedding. Ditto! That's almost what they seem like! Mini weddings without a groom, and all the focus is on the "bride."


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto! That's almost what they seem like! Mini weddings without a groom, and all the focus is on the "bride." Isn't that what a wedding is?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't that what a wedding is?



Okay... Good point... But she definitely gets 100% of the stage to herself this way without sharing even an iota w/ the groom LOL!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad to hear that you had a fun time!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2007)

what is a quinceanera? and did you take pictures? it sounds like fun,whatever it is!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is a quinceanera? and did you take pictures? it sounds like fun,whatever it is! The QuinceaÃ±era or Quince AÃ±os (sometimes represented XV AÃ±os, meaning "fifteen years") is, in some Spanish-speaking regions of the Americas, a young woman's celebration of her fifteenth birthday, which is celebrated in a unique and different way from her other birthday


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

like a sweet sixteen, but not! it sounds cool! I love learning about other cultures. I wish I could go to one, but I don't know any spanish speaking people!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't that what a wedding is?



LOL...I agree!!! The girl's dress was super cute-- it was light pink with little roses on the back...and it was off-the-shoulder with a little corset thingy in the back. I did the makeup for the girl and I was really nervous about it because it's a big day for her and she didn't have time to do a trial run with me. I was surprised at the color combo she wanted-- gold, pink, and burgundy. She really liked it, and the damas were all oooh-ing and aaah-ing at her makeup so I was happy about it. She cried during the dance with her dad...it was so sweet.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

awww, that sounds so special! and the dress sounds cute!


----------

